# Il fenomeno Vasco, parliamone



## fabri47 (22 Giugno 2017)

Ma ne vogliamo parlare? Perchè l'Italia deve essere rappresentata da uno del genere? Cosa ha fatto di così grande? Addirittura a Modena hanno rinviato gli esami di maturità per il suo concerto. Io appena lo sento cantare non esito a tapparmi le orecchie. L'unico merito che gli dò è quello di avere grandi musicisti appresso, ma io a lui non lo riesco a sentire. 

Io sono un amante del rock e vedere che in Italia questo genere era rappresentato dalla PFM, Litfiba, Ivan Graziani ed ora da questo individuo, mi fa veramente ribrezzo. E non solo lui, negli ultimi tempi ci sono Fedez e J Ax, con il primo paragonato addirittura a Giorgio Gaber ed il secondo considerato "storia" della musica che stanno raggiungendo risultati record con delle canzoni paragonabili a scorregge e c'è il rischio che il "cantautorato" in futuro, con l'appoggio di giornali musicali infimi di oggi come Rolling Stone e Sorrisi e Canzoni, sarà rappresentato da gente del genere. 

Povera patria, citando Franco Battiato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Giugno 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma ne vogliamo parlare? Perchè l'Italia deve essere rappresentata da uno del genere? Cosa ha fatto di così grande? Addirittura a Modena hanno rinviato gli esami di maturità per il suo concerto. Io appena lo sento cantare non esito a tapparmi le orecchie. L'unico merito che gli dò è quello di avere grandi musicisti appresso, ma io a lui non lo riesco a sentire.
> 
> Io sono un amante del rock e vedere che in Italia questo genere era rappresentato dalla PFM, Litfiba, Ivan Graziani ed ora da questo individuo, mi fa veramente ribrezzo. E non solo lui, negli ultimi tempi ci sono Fedez e J Ax, con il primo paragonato addirittura a Giorgio Gaber ed il secondo considerato "storia" della musica che stanno raggiungendo risultati record con delle canzoni paragonabili a scorregge e c'è il rischio che il "cantautorato" in futuro, con l'appoggio di giornali musicali infimi di oggi come Rolling Stone e Sorrisi e Canzoni, sarà rappresentato da gente del genere.
> 
> Povera patria, citando Franco Battiato.



Bene allora , è il mio campo e il mio lavoro quindi penso di portarti rispondere a tutto con cognizione di causa. 

Vasco è stato per la mia generazione un simbolo fino ai primi anni 90 è stato un signor musicista sotto ogni aspetto ,sia compositivo musicale che di liriche .. *" e se si girano gli eserciti e spariscono gli eroi e se la guerra poi adesso cominciamo a farla noi ?"* 

Da allora a parte qualche singolo che puoi contare su una mano il resto è stato MOLTO sotto i suoi standard ma è normale che sia cosi.. come i metallica o gli stessi i Pink Floyd e tantissimi altri gruppi che hanno esaurito la loro ispirazione in 20 anni.. i Dream Theater ecc ecc potrei andare avanti 1 ora a parlarti di tutti .

Oggi vasco è un puro prodotto commerciale che vive sui successi del passato e si affianca di band che distruggono il palco. 

Stessa cosa per i Litfiba che non hanno più nulla da dire ma avevano finito i soldi e gli è toccato fare la Reunion per sopravvivere .

Anche Fedez e J-AX che conoscono molto bene ... sbagli il punto di vista per come li guardi.. sono anche loro un prodotto commerciale che non lascerà nulla a questa società se non una montagna di dischi usa e getta . 

Non devi aspettarti che questi personaggi facciano dischi come De Andrè , non devi aspettarti nel leggere i loro testi che ci siano dei contenuti perché non sono scritti per questo , sono prodotti nati per riempire le radio. 

Te lo dico io che quando presento brani " più impegnati " vengono rifiutati poi quando invece porti le canzoncine da ritardati che scrivo in 3 minuti vengono accettate .


----------



## Eziomare (22 Giugno 2017)

Grande voce, indubbiamente.
Peccato gli manchi proprio il talento artistico, a mio modesto avviso e' piuttosto emblematico il fatto che in 30 anni di carriera abbia partorito appena una manciata di testi degni di nota (mi sovvengono Sally, Gli Angeli e pochissimo altro).
Avrebbe forse dovuto avere l'umilta' di affidarsi ad un poeta-paroliere, un testo di Brassens, Dylan, Cohen, Gaber, De Andre', Ferretti o Battiato cantato da una voce siffatta avrebbe secondo me assunto una potenza inaudita. 
Mi dispiace dirlo perche' Vasco mi e' molto simpatico e credo abbia una alta caratura umana (sensazioni), ma personalmente non lo considero un Artista.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (22 Giugno 2017)

Piccola considerazione logistica, questo concerto è un disastro annunciato, Modena è un realtà troppo piccola per ospitare solo di pubblico pagante il doppio della propria popolazione, per non parlare dei disagi che già da adesso ci sono in città...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Giugno 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Bene allora , è il mio campo e il mio lavoro quindi penso di portarti rispondere a tutto con cognizione di causa.
> 
> Vasco è stato per la mia generazione un simbolo fino ai primi anni 90 è stato un signor musicista sotto ogni aspetto ,sia compositivo musicale che di liriche .. *" e se si girano gli eserciti e spariscono gli eroi e se la guerra poi adesso cominciamo a farla noi ?"*
> 
> ...



per curiosità, ovviamente se è possibile saperlo, che lavoro fai?



Eziomare ha scritto:


> Grande voce, indubbiamente.
> Peccato gli manchi proprio il talento artistico, a mio modesto avviso e' piuttosto emblematico il fatto che in 30 anni di carriera abbia partorito appena una manciata di testi degni di nota (mi sovvengono Sally, Gli Angeli e pochissimo altro).
> Avrebbe forse dovuto avere l'umilta' di affidarsi ad un poeta-paroliere, un testo di Brassens, Dylan, Cohen, Gaber, De Andre', Ferretti o Battiato cantato da una voce siffatta avrebbe secondo me assunto una potenza inaudita.
> Mi dispiace dirlo perche' Vasco mi e' molto simpatico e credo abbia una alta caratura umana (sensazioni), ma personalmente non lo considero un Artista.



io invece ritengo che abbia una voce abbastanza "odiosa" soprattutto quando inizia a sbiascicare parole senza senso, quando pensao ad una grande voce penso a freddie mercury di certo non a vasco


----------



## fabri47 (22 Giugno 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Bene allora , è il mio campo e il mio lavoro quindi penso di portarti rispondere a tutto con cognizione di causa.
> 
> Vasco è stato per la mia generazione un simbolo fino ai primi anni 90 è stato un signor musicista sotto ogni aspetto ,sia compositivo musicale che di liriche .. *" e se si girano gli eserciti e spariscono gli eroi e se la guerra poi adesso cominciamo a farla noi ?"*
> 
> ...


Ma certo che sono prodotti commerciali, però il successo di tutti i personaggi citati da me, cioè Vasco, J Ax e Fedez sono figli del degrado culturale che sta vivendo il nostro paese, ma anche il resto del mondo. Come mai prima ad avere successo erano i De Andrè, i Battiato ed adesso i Fedez e compagnia? E nei pub sono sicuro che c'è tanta gente di alto livello, ma purtroppo con i talent tipo quello schifo di X factor ed Amici, i produttori lanciano solo la gente che viene da quel (mediocre) contesto.

E poi non c'è più una musica di protesta, al massimo la ridicola campagna pro legalizzazione alle canne di J Ax e compagnia.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Giugno 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma certo che sono prodotti commerciali, però il successo di tutti i personaggi citati da me, cioè Vasco, J Ax e Fedez sono figli del degrado culturale che sta vivendo il nostro paese, ma anche il resto del mondo. Come mai prima ad avere successo erano i De Andrè, i Battiato ed adesso i Fedez e compagnia? E nei pub sono sicuro che c'è tanta gente di alto livello, ma purtroppo con i talent tipo quello schifo di X factor ed Amici, i produttori lanciano solo la gente che viene da quel (mediocre) contesto.
> 
> E poi non c'è più una musica di protesta, al massimo la ridicola campagna pro legalizzazione alle canne di J Ax e compagnia.



prima non erano solo i de andre o i battiato ad avere successo, c'erano anche le hit commerciali di morandi, di little tony, celentano e compagnia cantante, come oggi ci sono i vari max gazzè, silvestri che sono mainstream ma che propongono musica meno commerciale


----------



## Eziomare (22 Giugno 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> io invece ritengo che abbia una voce abbastanza "odiosa" soprattutto quando inizia a sbiascicare parole senza senso, quando pensao ad una grande voce penso a freddie mercury di certo non a vasco


A me invece e' Mercury a dare l'orticaria, a ciascuno il suo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Giugno 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> A me invece e' Mercury a dare l'orticaria, a ciascuno il suo.



a parte i gusti personale ma a livello di tecnica credo si possa dire, senza rischio di essere smentiti, che mercury è molto più dotato vocalmente di rossi


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Giugno 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma certo che sono prodotti commerciali, però il successo di tutti i personaggi citati da me, cioè Vasco, J Ax e Fedez sono figli del degrado culturale che sta vivendo il nostro paese, ma anche il resto del mondo. Come mai prima ad avere successo erano i De Andrè, i Battiato ed adesso i Fedez e compagnia? E nei pub sono sicuro che c'è tanta gente di alto livello, ma purtroppo con i talent tipo quello schifo di X factor ed Amici, i produttori lanciano solo la gente che viene da quel (mediocre) contesto.
> 
> E poi non c'è più una musica di protesta, al massimo la ridicola campagna pro legalizzazione alle canne di J Ax e compagnia.



I talent sono morti e nessuno oramai da più retta neanche a quello ... il talent è stato il punto più basso della discografia mondiale. 

Per molti aspetti , il mero aspetto artistico ma anche il rispetto per la persona. Io che la vivo ogni santo giorno mi domando ogni volta come queste persone riescano a vivere il proprio " successo " temporaneo. 

Il rapporto che i fan e le persone lo plasmi nel tempo , la gente è cattiva e se non hai fatto molta gavetta rischi di farti bruciare dalla notorietà. 

Questi ragazzini che il giorno prima erano un cameretta a suonare e il giorno dopo suonano al Forum di Assago davanti a 10mila persone ... non è mentalmente possibile , è normale che poi dopo 15 giorni finiti i talent quando non li caha più nessuno questi se ne vanno a male.

Ma è NORMALE , non hanno il talento per stare li . Io in 20 anni di carriera ho conosciuto fior di musicisti che avrebbe preso a sberle ogni singolo " artista " uscito dai talent negli ultimi 10 anni ma che oggi hanno cambiato lavoro perché le MAJOR che sono il più grande male del nostro lavoro non li hanno mai presi in considerazione. 

Ti faccio un esempio del cavolo , CAPAREZZA . 

Caparezza che può piacere o meno è oggettivamente un artista con 2 palle cubiche ... scrive da solo , testi da paura ecc ecc ma ha la stessa " visibilità " del pirla uscito da AMICI ? no , e sai perché ? perché Caparezza scrive testi SENSATI non testi per 13enni mestruati .


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Giugno 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> a parte i gusti personale ma a livello di tecnica credo si possa dire, senza rischio di essere smentiti, che mercury è molto più dotato vocalmente di rossi



Soggettivamente posso accettare il " non mi piace " ma oggettivamente e professionalmente parliamo di uno con una voce che non era catalogabile nella bravura.. di più. 

Come se ti parlassi di Maradona , può non piacere il comportamento dell uomo ma a livello calcistico / tecnico nulla da dire.


----------



## Eziomare (22 Giugno 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> a parte i gusti personale ma a livello di tecnica credo si possa dire, senza rischio di essere smentiti, che mercury è molto più dotato vocalmente di rossi



Assolutamente, fermo restando che la mera tecnica conta relativamente, in questo come in altri ambiti artistici.
Altrimenti tutti ascolteremmo la Callas e Pavarotti, mentre Dylan, Brassens o chi per loro sarebbero equiparati alla spazzatura.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Giugno 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> prima non erano solo i de andre o i battiato ad avere successo, c'erano anche le hit commerciali di morandi, di little tony, celentano e compagnia cantante, come oggi ci sono i vari max gazzè, silvestri che sono mainstream ma che propongono musica meno commerciale


Morandi, Little Tony e Celentano non sono per nulla paragonabili ad Emma, Amoroso e tutta la gente di adesso. E Gazzè e Silvestri, a parte qualche hit, non hanno la popolarità dei personaggi sopra citati.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Giugno 2017)

Ma quante canzoni e quante pagine ha scritto?
Un grande vasco.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Giugno 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, fermo restando che la mera tecnica conta relativamente, in questo come in altri ambiti artistici.
> Altrimenti tutti ascolteremmo la Callas e Pavarotti, mentre Dylan, Brassens o chi per loro sarebbero equiparati alla spazzatura.



d'accordo, io contestavo l'affermazione sulla bella voce, che poi uno ascolti vasco anche per i testi quello è un altro discorso


----------



## BossKilla7 (22 Giugno 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> a parte i gusti personale ma a livello di tecnica credo si possa dire, senza rischio di essere smentiti, che mercury è molto più dotato vocalmente di rossi



Già fa ridere solo l'accostamento, non scherziamo.

Qui c'è gente oggi che paragona Fedez a Gaber. Ma dove ca... viviamo? Questo sta solamente a significare come la musica ogni anno che si va avanti tocchi il punto più basso della storia 
J-ax e Fedez è roba da villaggio vacanze estivo, niente piu


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Giugno 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Già fa ridere solo l'accostamento, non scherziamo.
> 
> Qui c'è gente oggi che paragona Fedez a Gaber. Ma dove ca... viviamo? Questo sta solamente a significare come la musica ogni anno che si va avanti tocchi il punto più basso della storia
> J-ax e Fedez è roba da villaggio vacanze estivo, niente piu



giusto per curiosità il pazzo che ha fatto questo accostamento chi è ?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Giugno 2017)

Io sono quaaaaaa..... E tu sei laaaaa. 

Dagli anni 80 che sono il top della musica a tutti i livelli siamo in parabola discendente senza sosta.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (23 Giugno 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma certo che sono prodotti commerciali, però il successo di tutti i personaggi citati da me, cioè Vasco, J Ax e Fedez sono figli del degrado culturale che sta vivendo il nostro paese, ma anche il resto del mondo. Come mai prima ad avere successo erano i De Andrè, i Battiato ed adesso i Fedez e compagnia? E nei pub sono sicuro che c'è tanta gente di alto livello, ma purtroppo con i talent tipo quello schifo di X factor ed Amici, i produttori lanciano solo la gente che viene da quel (mediocre) contesto.
> 
> E poi non c'è più una musica di protesta, al massimo la ridicola campagna pro legalizzazione alle canne di J Ax e compagnia.



Vasco Rossi è sicuramente sopravvalutato ma non lo mischierei a gente come J ax e sto "Tevez" che vorrei capire chi paragona a Giorgio Gaber...cioè chi lo fa o è uno di quei provocatori che scrivono a Pino Scotto per farlo incavolare o è seriamente uno da internare. Sul resto concordo con te, ho smesso di seguire la musica da anni (italiana e straniera). Scelta triste, ma purtroppo mi ci son visto costretto.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (1 Luglio 2017)

La Rai


----------



## fabri47 (1 Luglio 2017)

L'evento dell'anno!!!!!!!!!Si, per Vasco e Bonolis che domani si portano il loro bel malloppo a casa. Sono sicuro che dei 220 milioni (che non invidio affatto, poveri fessi) , l'80% sia andata solo per apparire e fare i fighi e mettere foto sui social (ripeto, poveri fessi) . Io sto guardando il concerto dalla tv e fatta eccezione per i musicisti dietro che si porta e la performance al piano di Curreri, io non sto vedendo nulla di eccezionale, ma solo un vecchio che saltella ed urla. Ok, ditemi che non capisco nulla di musica, ma mi ha emozionato di più il concerto di Renzo Arbore che ho visto al mio paese due mesi fa.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Luglio 2017)

Nuova canzone.
Sentite il testo: 


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



_"Quello che potremmo fare io e te
senza dar retta a nessuno
senza pensare a qualcuno
quello che potremmo fare io e te
non lo puoi neanche credere

Quello che potremmo fare io e te
senza pensare a niente
senza pensare sempre
quello che potremmo fare io e te
non si può neanche immaginare"_



Grande Vasco! Poeta!!! Roba che se l'avesse scritta Gigi D'Alessio sarebbe stato crocifisso. Ma _Vasco dà emozioni._ (cit)


----------



## juventino (2 Luglio 2017)

A me non piace, anzi mi fa veramente defecare come cantante, ma non capisco tutto l'odio che si porta dietro. Attualmente è un animale da palcoscenico che serve a far soldi e a lui va bene così. L'ammirazione, la stima e la devozione che molti hanno per lui derivano dal fatto che oggettivamente fino agli inizi degli anni '90 è stato una colonna portante nel panorama musicale italiano. Lui, a differenza di un Fedez o un qualunque altro prodotto da talent show la fama se l'è guadagnata e meritata. Quindi un minimo di rispetto credo lo meriti (anche se ripeto che a me non piace).


----------



## fabri47 (2 Luglio 2017)

Ecco come era la sua pagina wikipedia stamattina (poi hanno corretto) 


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## tonilovin93 (2 Luglio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Nuova canzone.
> Sentite il testo:
> 
> 
> ...



Giudicare Vasco dalle ultime canzoni è Come giudicare il Milan dalle ultime stagioni.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Luglio 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Giudicare Vasco dalle ultime canzoni è Come giudicare il Milan dalle ultime stagioni.


Hai ragione, il problema è che molti degli utenti che l'hanno commentata su youtube l'hanno definita un capolavoro ed una poesia e chi non è d'accordo viene considerato un'ignorante. Io non ce l'ho neanche con Vasco, perchè alla fine ci guadagna a fare ste cose, ma con i fan. Ha i fan più patetici del mondo.


----------



## tonilovin93 (2 Luglio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, il problema è che molti degli utenti che l'hanno commentata su youtube l'hanno definita un capolavoro ed una poesia e chi non è d'accordo viene considerato un'ignorante. Io non ce l'ho neanche con Vasco, perchè alla fine ci guadagna a fare ste cose, ma con i fan. Ha i fan più patetici del mondo.



Ma le fan-base sono un problema ovunque, nella Juve, in Vasco, nel cattolicesimo. 
Bisognerebbe essere oggettivi un Po di più, in tutto. 
A me le ultime canzoni fanno schifo,ma ho visto Vasco due anni fa a Bari, grande concerto.
Ho visto gli Aerosmith quest' anno e non mi vergogno di dire che le ultime canzoni fanno ridere


----------



## Ruuddil23 (2 Luglio 2017)

Ma al di là di tutto...delle opinioni su Vasco, gusti musicali, testi ecc....in tutto questo cosa c'entrava Bonolis??? Possibile che dove c'è da arraffar soldi c'è sempre lui?? Non c'era un giovane da far lavorare dico io? Bonolis fa sempre il tuttologo ma non è esperto di niente alla fine, adesso pure nella musica lo mettono in mezzo, lui che non ne capisce niente e non se ne è mai occupato. Sempre peggio la Rai.


----------



## medjai (2 Luglio 2017)

Veramente non capisco il motivo per il cui gli italiani avette questo amore per questi spettacoli musicali. San Remo, ieri il concerto di Vasco che non è diciamo riconosciuto in tutto il mondo ma tantissima gente l'ha seguito in TV e 250.000 là. Incredibile. In Spagna non abbiamo questa pasione per gli eventi musicali. I concerti non si trasmettono in diretta, e solo guardiamo Eurovisione per riderci del nostro cantante e vedere se il Portogallo ci da i 12 punti.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Luglio 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Ma al di là di tutto...delle opinioni su Vasco, gusti musicali, testi ecc....in tutto questo cosa c'entrava Bonolis??? Possibile che dove c'è da arraffar soldi c'è sempre lui?? Non c'era un giovane da far lavorare dico io? Bonolis fa sempre il tuttologo ma non è esperto di niente alla fine, adesso pure nella musica lo mettono in mezzo, lui che non ne capisce niente e non se ne è mai occupato. Sempre peggio la Rai.


Concordo, io c'avrei messo Federico Russo (presentatore ex deejay giovane e bravo, ma molto sottovalutato). Però c'è da dire che molti fan gli stanno dando la colpa di aver interrotto più volte il concerto, quando è stato lo stesso Vasco ad accordarsi su quale canzone Bonolis doveva parlare, in quanto se si voleva vedere il concerto per intero e senza interruzioni dovevi andare al cinema (o a Modena dal vivo). Così erano gli accordi.


----------



## __king george__ (3 Luglio 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Ma le fan-base sono un problema ovunque, nella Juve, in Vasco, nel cattolicesimo.
> Bisognerebbe essere oggettivi un Po di più, in tutto.
> A me le ultime canzoni fanno schifo,ma ho visto Vasco due anni fa a Bari, grande concerto.
> *Ho visto gli Aerosmith quest' anno* e non mi vergogno di dire che le ultime canzoni fanno ridere



grande! erano a firenze giusto? hanno spaccato? ma era il loro tour di addio?


----------



## tonilovin93 (3 Luglio 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> grande! erano a firenze giusto? hanno spaccato? ma era il loro tour di addio?



Eccome se hanno spaccato! Forse più dei Guns n roses visti un paio di settimane prima..
Steven Tyler e joe Perry in grandissima forma, è stato emozionante! Si, erano a Firenze e sarebbe dovuto essere il loro tour d addio (infatti l hanno chiamato aerovederci tour) ma.hanno già dichiarato che potrebbero continuare


----------



## __king george__ (3 Luglio 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Eccome se hanno spaccato! Forse più dei Guns n roses visti un paio di settimane prima..
> Steven Tyler e joe Perry in grandissima forma, è stato emozionante! Si, erano a Firenze e sarebbe dovuto essere il loro tour d addio (infatti l hanno chiamato aerovederci tour) *ma.hanno già dichiarato che potrebbero continuare*


mmm questo cose non mi piacciono molto in genere...ma in questo caso visto che me lo sono perso farò un'eccezione nel caso


----------



## Aalpacaaa (3 Luglio 2017)

Alcune canzoni le trovo meravigliose per via della musica, poi anche lui in quelle 4 parole che dice ci sa fare, altre per me sono una lagna. Ma rispetto chi stravede per il Blasco, pensando ai concerti che avremo tra 30 anni che saranno quelli di Rovazzi e Fedez, dico bravi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Luglio 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Grande voce, indubbiamente.
> *Peccato gli manchi proprio il talento artistico, a mio modesto avviso e' piuttosto emblematico il fatto che in 30 anni di carriera abbia partorito appena una manciata di testi degni di nota* (mi sovvengono Sally, Gli Angeli e pochissimo altro).
> Avrebbe forse dovuto avere l'umilta' di affidarsi ad un poeta-paroliere, un testo di Brassens, Dylan, Cohen, Gaber, De Andre', Ferretti o Battiato cantato da una voce siffatta avrebbe secondo me assunto una potenza inaudita.
> Mi dispiace dirlo perche' Vasco mi e' molto simpatico e credo abbia una alta caratura umana (sensazioni), ma personalmente non lo considero un Artista.



Allora io non sono un fan di Vasco, nel senso che proprio a un concerto non andrei mai, ma apprezzo alcune sue canzoni, anzi alcune davvero le ritengo dei piccoli capolavori.
Paroliere? Ma guarda che nei testi di Vasco che sembrano semplici c'è invece una potenza incredibile, la capacità di sintesi di Vasco è, direi, unica..
Per me la canzone di Vasco più geniale è Toffee pensa te..ci saranno forse dieci parole..e però crea un contesto con quelle due righe..

Ma poi scusa tipo Gabri, avrebbe un testo da poco? Siamo soli? Liberi Liberi?

Vasco è un eccellente paroliere...solo perché non ha testi "impegnati" o sofisticati non significa non abbiano profondità

Cioé per dire Vasco a Ligabue gli piscia in testa dalla cima del Monte Bianco...quello si che è un obrobrio umano, una sorta di brutta copia (anche se un cinque canzoni decenti gliele passo dai)..


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Luglio 2017)

Aalpacaaa ha scritto:


> Alcune canzoni le trovo meravigliose per via della musica, *poi anche lui in quelle 4 parole che dice ci sa fare*, altre per me sono una lagna. Ma rispetto chi stravede per il Blasco, pensando ai concerti che avremo tra 30 anni che saranno quelli di Rovazzi e Fedez, dico bravi.



Concordo, prendiamo "Un Senso" quando dice "Sai che cosa penso? che se non ha un senso, domani arriverà lo stesso" questa che può sembrare una frase banale invece rappresenta la vita di migliaia di persone...e l'ha catturata così, come una specie di istantanea..
altri per dire la stessa cosa in fondo, avrebbero magari usato chissà quali evoluzioni lessicali..


----------



## Eziomare (3 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Allora io non sono un fan di Vasco, nel senso che proprio a un concerto non andrei mai, ma apprezzo alcune sue canzoni, anzi alcune davvero le ritengo dei piccoli capolavori.
> Paroliere? Ma guarda che nei testi di Vasco che sembrano semplici c'è invece una potenza incredibile, la capacità di sintesi di Vasco è, direi, unica..
> Per me la canzone di Vasco più geniale è Toffee pensa te..ci saranno forse dieci parole..e però crea un contesto con quelle due righe..
> 
> ...


Ero "vaschiano" fino ai 20-22 anni , conosco vita, morte e miracoli e si, lo reputo un patetico paroliere (pure a livello di varieta' di argomentazioni latita pesantemente).
Non sa proprio scrivere, e' negato, ma sa cantare e (dicono gli strenui fans "settaroli") regalare emozioni (non a me, non piu', da un bel po'), alcuni si entusiasmerebbero persino se intonasse l'alfabeto, aaaaaaa, biiiiii, ciiiiii, eeeeee...
PS: i gusti sono gusti, ma personalmente Gabri e Siamo soli mi fanno profondamente ca***e, i pezzi degni di nota sono eventualmente altri a mio parere (pochi).


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Luglio 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Ero "vaschiano" fino ai 20-22 anni , conosco vita, morte e miracoli e si, lo reputo un patetico paroliere (pure a livello di varieta' di argomentazioni latita pesantemente).
> Non sa proprio scrivere, e' negato, ma sa cantare e (dicono gli strenui fans "settaroli") regalare emozioni (non a me, non piu', da un bel po'), alcuni si entusiasmerebbero persino se intonasse l'alfabeto, aaaaaaa, biiiiii, ciiiiii, eeeeee...
> PS: i gusti sono gusti, ma personalmente Gabri e Siamo soli mi fanno profondamente ca***e, i pezzi degni di nota sono eventualmente altri a mio parere (pochi).



Opinioni..sui fan di Vasco ho lo stesso sentimento, infatti ripeto, mai messo piede ad un concerto, e avevo pure i biglietti per modena se volevo ma non fa per me..
Credo sia un cantante molto più adatto alle donne, per altro..

Però non lo sottostimo..ha la sua bravura..pensare che uno faccia 40 anni di quella carriera lì per "fortuna" è riduttivo..sul palco è un animale come pochi, va detto

Trovo ingiusto paragonarlo a spazzatura moderna accostando il fatto che anche loro "vendono"..un conto è vendere per 5 anni...un conto è fare sold out ogni data dopo 40 anni..


----------



## admin (3 Luglio 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma ne vogliamo parlare? Perchè l'Italia deve essere rappresentata da uno del genere? Cosa ha fatto di così grande? Addirittura a Modena hanno rinviato gli esami di maturità per il suo concerto. Io appena lo sento cantare non esito a tapparmi le orecchie. L'unico merito che gli dò è quello di avere grandi musicisti appresso, ma io a lui non lo riesco a sentire.
> 
> Io sono un amante del rock e vedere che in Italia questo genere era rappresentato dalla PFM, Litfiba, Ivan Graziani ed ora da questo individuo, mi fa veramente ribrezzo. E non solo lui, negli ultimi tempi ci sono Fedez e J Ax, con il primo paragonato addirittura a Giorgio Gaber ed il secondo considerato "storia" della musica che stanno raggiungendo risultati record con delle canzoni paragonabili a scorregge e c'è il rischio che il "cantautorato" in futuro, con l'appoggio di giornali musicali infimi di oggi come Rolling Stone e Sorrisi e Canzoni, sarà rappresentato da gente del genere.
> 
> Povera patria, citando Franco Battiato.




E' un fenomeno vero, incredibile: ha zero talento artistico, una voce pessima, scrive testi ridicoli. Nonostante ciò, sa vendersi bene ed è dotato di grande carisma. Ciò gli ha permesso di fare una grande carriera.


----------



## Eziomare (3 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' un fenomeno vero, incredibile: ha zero talento artistico, una voce pessima, scrive testi ridicoli. Nonostante ciò, sa vendersi bene ed è dotato di grande carisma. Ciò gli ha permesso di fare una grande carriera.



Beh, voce pessima...


----------



## Eziomare (3 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Opinioni..sui fan di Vasco ho lo stesso sentimento, infatti ripeto, mai messo piede ad un concerto, e avevo pure i biglietti per modena se volevo ma non fa per me..
> Credo sia un cantante molto più adatto alle donne, per altro..
> 
> Però non lo sottostimo..ha la sua bravura..pensare che uno faccia 40 anni di quella carriera lì per "fortuna" è riduttivo..sul palco è un animale come pochi, va detto
> ...


Su questo punto posso convenire, peraltro non ho mai pensato di accostarlo a certi figuri


----------



## fabri47 (3 Luglio 2017)

.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Luglio 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Su questo punto posso convenire, peraltro non ho mai pensato di accostarlo a certi figuri



Io se penso a questi nuovi cantanti veramente mi vorrei suicidare..cioé musicalmente io sono piantato agli anni '80--qualche spruzzata di anni '90..poi basta


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (4 Luglio 2017)

Vasco pre arresto: mitologico, personaggio unico ed innovativo nel panorama italiano dell'epoca, 5 album assolutamente pregevoli, canzoni che parlano di droga, donne, vita provinciale, rapporti sentimentali con assoluta sincerità e con inusitato linguaggio gergale e colloquiale.
Vasco post arresto fino al 93: non più sincero e genuino cantore dell'eccesso, ma ottimo mestierante e live performer, regala ancora qualche perla, ma inizia a farsi strada la retorica spicciola, gli slogan, le frasi fatte, la filosofia da baretto e un certo tono declamatorio ben lontano dall'ironia leggera degli inizi.
Vasco post Gli Spari sopra: due album appena passabili, poi caduta verticale e definitiva trasformazione in imbarazzante macchietta caricaturale sforna denaro.


----------



## davoreb (5 Luglio 2017)

Vabbè dai allora i beatles sono un teen group, gli aerosmith fanno schifo, gli oasis copiavano e basta, i rolling stones sono i fratelli sfigati bei beatles, quello dei nirvana cantava solo con il naso.

Vasco è stato un grandissimo, ora è in pensione da almeno 10 anni e fa qualche disco orribile e per divertirsi invece di andare a tirare il pane alle colombe fa concerti da 220 mila persone.

Mettere in discussione Vasco per gli ultimo dischi è come dire valutare la carriera di Totti per la sua ultima stagione o Ronaldinho per la stagione al milan


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Luglio 2017)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai allora i beatles sono un teen group, gli aerosmith fanno schifo, gli oasis copiavano e basta, i rolling stones sono i fratelli sfigati bei beatles, quello dei nirvana cantava solo con il naso.
> 
> Vasco è stato un grandissimo, ora è in pensione da almeno 10 anni e fa qualche disco orribile e per divertirsi invece di andare a tirare il pane alle colombe fa concerti da 220 mila persone.
> 
> Mettere in discussione Vasco per gli ultimo dischi è come dire valutare la carriera di Totti per la sua ultima stagione o Ronaldinho per la stagione al milan



Ma si che poi è il normale declino di tutti gli artisti musicali eh..
Voglio dire, nel Prime si sfornano i veri capolavori, poi via via il livello scema e alla fine si tira avanti con dischi che servono solo a fare da apripista ai tour..magari con qualche canzoncina decente sfornata qua e là..

Uno come Roger Waters non sforna capolavori dal '79 e ancora sta in circolazione, e il vecchio Bruce dopo "The Ghost of Tom Joad" (1995) cosa ha fatto?

Dai su...è così per tutti..


----------

